# 01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded (ESP)



## kickice24 (Apr 15, 2002)

Tuesday,28,July,2009,15:18:02:34663
VCDS Version: Release 805.4
Data version: 20090602
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

VIN: WVWKG61J94D133109 Mileage: 80090km/49765miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 022-906-032-BJS.lbl
Part No SW: 022 906 032 EG HW: 14. 4.0 3
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G 5927 
Coding: 0000132
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0010 1101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ESP-F.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 M
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102 
Coding: 0019970
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3Bx-907-044.lbl
Part No: 3B1 907 044 C
Component: CLIMATRONIC C 2.0.0 
Coding: 11200
Shop #: WSC 31414 
1 Fault Found:
00797 - Sunlight Photo Sensor (G107) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 920 927 A
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V03 
Coding: 15230
Shop #: WSC 00000 
WVWKG61J94D133109 VWZ7Z0D9570821
3 Faults Found:
01039 - Coolant Temperature Sensor (G2) 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
49-00 - No Communications
01304 - Radio 
49-00 - No Communications
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 31414 
2 Faults Found:
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
49-00 - No Communications
01304 - Radio 
49-00 - No Communications
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: 02D-900-554.lbl
Part No: 02D 900 554 D
Component: HALDEX LSC ECC 0011 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: C7 Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00064
Shop #: WSC 31414 
Part No: 1C2959802A
Component: 2K Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0004 
Part No: 1C2959801A
Component: 2K Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0009 
1 Fault Found:
00933 - Electric Window Motor; Passenger Side (V148) 
62-00 - No or Incorrect Adjustment
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: 01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded (kickice24)*

What has been done to this car? The ABS system didn't get to be "Incorrectly Coded" by itself. Either someone changed the coding, or someone changed some other component(s) in the car. It is rather difficult to provide advice here without knowing how it got that way.
-Uwe-


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

Read our tech tip and familiarize yourself with PR codes: 
http://www.ross-tech.net/vag-c...p.pdf
Then use the ABS/EDS/ASR/ESP (Front-Wheel-Drive) coding chart found on our wiki.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...oding


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

*1ZT* is the PR code for front brakes (for the R32 Vin. in scan) 
*2UA* is the PR code for suspension
You have a 177 Kw engine
0000521 + 0018432 = 18953
What is this? A R32/ race car? No Airbags, Etc...


_Modified by dana vw tech at 5:58 PM 7-28-2009_


----------



## kickice24 (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: 01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded (kickice24)*

Thanks. We got it sorted out. Had the wrong ABS pump/module in the car. That's what happens when we rush!


----------



## kickice24 (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (dana vw tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dana vw tech* »_*1ZT* is the PR code for front brakes (for the R32 Vin. in scan) 
*2UA* is the PR code for suspension
You have a 177 Kw engine
0000521 + 0018432 = 18953
What is this? A R32/ race car? No Airbags, Etc...

_Modified by dana vw tech at 5:58 PM 7-28-2009_

R32 Beetle. Just working out the kinks.


----------

